# .txt file direkt an Drucker senden



## Gertsch (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Habe schon nach einigen Drucker-threads hier gesucht, war leider nix dabei...

Ich würde einfach gerne ein txt file mit einem button an einen drucker schicken, bzw. das sich ein druckerdialog öffnet (je nachdem wie komplex das wäre)

der Dateiname steht bei mir unter einer Globalen Variablen "file", dh. nach drücken des buttons soll er die datei einfach so wie sie ist ausdrucken...

kann mir da jemand bitte einen tip geben?

mfg
gertsch


----------



## Bernd1984 (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,


```
/*
              * Created on 14.10.2004
              */
             package test;
             
             import java.io.FileInputStream;
             import java.io.FileNotFoundException;
             
    	  import javax.print.*;
          
             public class drucken {
             
             	public static void main(String[] args) 
             	{
             //		Datei als Datenquelle einlesen.
             		FileInputStream textStream = null;
             		try {
             		textStream = new FileInputStream("c:/test.txt") ;
             		} catch(FileNotFoundException ex) {
             			  ex.printStackTrace();
             		}
             
             //		Datenformat erzeugen.
             		DocFlavor format = DocFlavor.INPUT_STREAM.AUTOSENSE;
             
             //		Dokument erzeugen.
             		Doc myDoc = new SimpleDoc(textStream, format, null) ;
             
             //		Drucker suchen
  		PrintService service = PrintServiceLookup.lookupDefaultPrintService();
             //		Druckauftrag für einen Drucker erzeugen und Dokument drucken.
             		DocPrintJob job = service.createPrintJob() ;
             		try {
             		job.print(myDoc, null);
             		} catch(PrintException ex) {
             			  ex.printStackTrace();
             		}
             	}
             }
```
             Die Datei wird auf dem Standartdrucker ausgegeben.
           Oder schau hier


----------

